#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Reparo de equipamentos Ubiquiti, quem obteve sucesso?

## rafaelbtu

Olá pessoal,

Quem ai mandou consertar equipamentos da Ubiquiti e obteve sucesso (principalmente em AG M5), onde mandou fazer o reparo?


Tenho mais de 100 peças com defeito, enviei algumas com defeito na porta lan para reparo para uma outra empresa e foram reparadas porém após alguns dias de instalado o equipamento novamente em cliente (com fonte nova) os equipamentos apresentaram os mesmos problemas.

Entrei em contato com a empresa que efetuou o reparo cada hora me falavam uma coisa, uma hora q era a fonte outra que podia ser não sei o que então acabei desistindo de reparar os equipamentos.

Alguém tem uma solução que realmente deu resultados bons?

Não é só apenas o fato de ter que ir no cliente e trocar o equipamento novamente, isso é o de menos pois o pior é a insatisfação que acaba gerando para o cliente de o serviço parar.

----------


## megabyte

Já enviei também alguns equipamentos da ubiquiti para reparos. Uns ficam bons outros volta a dar o mesmo problema.
Pra min aqui não compensa, pq tenho que ficar pagando frete de ida e volta .
Enfim desistir de enviar para reparos.

----------


## WordNet

aqui a mesma coisa, mandei umas 20 ao longo do tempo para a nfs e umas 10 ja estragaram novamente, nem vou mandar devolta, joguei num canto nao tem jeito

----------


## Brasileiro

boa noite amigos eu compor esse radios pago o preço bom para quem quiser vender..

----------


## alpnet

Ola Como amigo acma disse eu mando sempre NFS, dei mais sorte que ele tenho um aproveitamento nao de 100%, mas 90 % foram poucos que apresentaram o mesmo defeito, é caro mais ainda compenssa!

----------


## Djaldair

Eu mesmo conserto meus equipamentos, tenho mais de 10 anos de experiência em consertos eletrônicos em geral, e até agora todos os ubnts e rbs que eu consertei estão em pleno funcionamento. A questão da porta lan dos ubnts é muito séria, pois o problema está no projeto do componente que a ubiquiti utiliza. É um simples transformador de impedância e o danado não suporta nem se quer uma variação brusca da eletricidade ou uma descarga atmosférica por menor que seja. O problema está na aquisição deste componente, as autorizadas ubnts conseguem diretamente com a fábrica devido aos RMAs, o jeito é adquirir no mercado comum de eletrônicos (visto por eles como paralelo, falsificado, etc), estes aguentam muito mais. Se alguém ai desistiu de mandar para o conserto seus ubnts e rbs, não joga fora não, os componentes são altamente poluentes, se quiser vender, faça uma proposta, dependendo do valor e da quantidade eu compro.

----------


## misterbogus

nossa até com a NFS voltou a dar problema? então a causa que possivelmente vejo é geral, a causa de ninguém possuir o diagrama de bloco completo do circuito. 

pois primeiramente trocam a peça com defeito, e ligam, funcionou? então tá consertado! mas ninguém faz um teste aprofundado de componentes até porque na falta de material técnico seria dedução apenas.

Eu não gosto de prejudicar ninguém, mas isso mudaria sabe como?

1 - se aqueles que compram passasem a fazer denuncia no procom pela baixo tempo de garantia. 

2 - ai conseguintemente os lojistas iram em cima dos distribuidores para recuperar seus prejuízos, Os distribuidores não iriam favorecer em nada seus clientes lojistas e os mesmos deixariam de comprar com os mesmos também por segurança.

3 - Os distribuidores iriam forçar a UBNT a ter um posicionamento ou toma jeito ou mete o pé! já houve época onde a UBNT oferecia com exclusividade a solução de cpe com qualidade e baixo custo. Hoje ninguém ficaria mais orfão.

4 - A UBNT teria que abrir um escritório no Brasil pois não iria negligenciar tão grande mercado como o Brasileiro. É muito fácil para os mesmos abrir uma montadora, importar as cpes desmontadas e dizer que é montado/fabricado no Brasil assim conseguindo isenção de impostos na importação e montagem dos mesmos. Com isso também poderiam dar 1 ano de garantia.

agora porque isso tudo?
sim, dando 1 ano de garantia, teriam que ter parcerias com empresas para suporte e garantia dos mesmos (com total acesso aos diagramas dos circuitos), ou se fossem centralizar a garantia, haveria algum funcionário da manutenção que com o tempo sairia com todo conhecimento e abriria sua própria manuntenção.  :Smile: 

então meus amigos, comecem ferrando o Lojista! kkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## 1929

> Eu mesmo conserto meus equipamentos, tenho mais de 10 anos de experiência em consertos eletrônicos em geral, e até agora todos os ubnts e rbs que eu consertei estão em pleno funcionamento. A questão da porta lan dos ubnts é muito séria, pois o problema está no projeto do componente que a ubiquiti utiliza. É um simples transformador de impedância e o danado não suporta nem se quer uma variação brusca da eletricidade ou uma descarga atmosférica por menor que seja. O problema está na aquisição deste componente, as autorizadas ubnts conseguem diretamente com a fábrica devido aos RMAs, o jeito é adquirir no mercado comum de eletrônicos (visto por eles como paralelo, falsificado, etc), estes aguentam muito mais. Se alguém ai desistiu de mandar para o conserto seus ubnts e rbs, não joga fora não, os componentes são altamente poluentes, se quiser vender, faça uma proposta, dependendo do valor e da quantidade eu compro.



Djaldair, posta aí a referencia do componente genérico/similar para este povo.
Já ouvi também relatos de um provedor que enviou NanoLocoM5 para conserto e depois disso não funcionou mais em modo N. Só modo A. Confere?

----------


## Danusio

Os meus que mandei consertar aqui em Goiania-GO, já tem mais de 1 ano e não deu mais problema de RF, poucos deu problemas.
Estou usando muito Nano Loco M5, que por sinal está tendo muita perda de RF, depois de reparados não ocorre mais defeito.
Lan queimada é raridade acontecer comigo. Notei que usando um cabeamento e conectores de qualidade e no máximo 12 metros não dar problema tão fáciol, tenho nanos com mais de 1 ano e não queimou a Lan, até hoje!.

Cabo de rede Nexans
Conectores da marca Amp.

----------


## freitascs

Olá, pra quem tiver interesse em comprar os equipamentos com defeito, eu tenho umas 15 Nanoloco M5 com defeito de sinal, quanto vocês pagariam em cada unidade ?

----------


## adrianoalagsia

Bom dia DANUSIO!

posta ai a empresa que voce mandou arrumar.

----------


## MorpheusX

> Olá, pra quem tiver interesse em comprar os equipamentos com defeito, eu tenho umas 15 Nanoloco M5 com defeito de sinal, quanto vocês pagariam em cada unidade ?


100 reais cada, com fonte!!!

----------


## Danusio

Contato Azarias (62)9331-0008

----------


## adrianoalagsia

Boa Tarde Danusio !

quando liga nesse numero Azarias (62)9331-0008, fala que esse numero não existe


Valeu....obrigadão

----------


## rafaelbtu

> Ola Como amigo acma disse eu mando sempre NFS, dei mais sorte que ele tenho um aproveitamento nao de 100%, mas 90 % foram poucos que apresentaram o mesmo defeito, é caro mais ainda compenssa!


Olá, onde você tem mandado consertar seus UBNT? NFS (é um empresa tem o contato?)

Obrigado

----------


## rafaelbtu

> boa noite amigos eu compor esse radios pago o preço bom para quem quiser vender..



Olá Brasileiro,

Quanto na em AG M5 23db?

----------


## totaleletronica

Estimados Amigos,

Meu nome é André Zizas, sou o diretor comercial da TOTAL ELETRÔNICA

www.totaleletronica.com.br

Somos hoje os maiores especialistas em Ubiquit e Mikrotik do Brasil, reparamos uma média de 4.000 a 5.000 equipamentos por mês.

A Total Eletrônica garante o reparo de seus equipamentos em até 2 semanas, independente da quantidade.

Nossa garantia é de 3 meses, e todos os equipamentos são testados em campo, com uma distância de 1km do AP.

Entre em contato no telefone (11) 2381-3234 ou via email: [email protected]

Atenciosamente,

André Zizas

----------


## taiogo

olha, eu tenho aqui um bullet que entrou agua e não consigo resetar, e nem usar.
ele mostra como conectado mas não é nenhum dos ips que eu já utilizei. se alguém quiser manda o dinheiro do frete e manda pra ele, pois não vou mandar consertar.

----------


## Brasileiro

boa noite taigo vc vai vender ele compro ele.

----------


## taiogo

vou vender não, vou doar, pois não vou concertar, e se alguém tiver interesse.... vou ver o que mais tenho dai falo aqui.

----------


## 1929

Pelo contato que fiz, eles não reparam Bullet.

----------


## nilmar1105

tenho cerca de 6 a 8 nanos loco m5 com problema, tenho interesse em concerta-los ou se alguem se dispoe a comprar, me fala o preço, quem sabe a gte fexa. todos com fonte.

----------


## Mephisto

Ola Amigo...tudo bem...
eu ofereço serviço de reparo de equipamento ubiquiti
Antes d emais nada quero te dizer que sou dono de provedor e comecei com o serviço para meus proprios equipamentos, entao sei como um radio dar problema de novo é complicado...por isso tenho muito cuidado na hora de efetuar o reparo....e testes bem criteriosos......ja concertei pra varios usuarios do forum. o indice de retorno é muito baixo.
Caso tenha interesse em testar meus serviços entra em contato.

PS: trabalho tambem com reparo em Mikrotiks.




> Olá pessoal,
> 
> Quem ai mandou consertar equipamentos da Ubiquiti e obteve sucesso (principalmente em AG M5), onde mandou fazer o reparo?
> 
> 
> Tenho mais de 100 peças com defeito, enviei algumas com defeito na porta lan para reparo para uma outra empresa e foram reparadas porém após alguns dias de instalado o equipamento novamente em cliente (com fonte nova) os equipamentos apresentaram os mesmos problemas.
> 
> Entrei em contato com a empresa que efetuou o reparo cada hora me falavam uma coisa, uma hora q era a fonte outra que podia ser não sei o que então acabei desistindo de reparar os equipamentos.
> 
> ...

----------


## nilmar1105

> Ola Amigo...tudo bem...
> eu ofereço serviço de reparo de equipamento ubiquiti
> Antes d emais nada quero te dizer que sou dono de provedor e comecei com o serviço para meus proprios equipamentos, entao sei como um radio dar problema de novo é complicado...por isso tenho muito cuidado na hora de efetuar o reparo....e testes bem criteriosos......ja concertei pra varios usuarios do forum. o indice de retorno é muito baixo.
> Caso tenha interesse em testar meus serviços entra em contato.
> 
> PS: trabalho tambem com reparo em Mikrotiks.


Olá Mephisto, adicinei vc nos contatos do forum, me passe um email seu, ou mande um e-mail para [email protected]

É referente ao concerto de equipamentos, me interessei, pois moro perto de vc...

Aprofundamos mais por email, ou skype, por enquanto fica meu muito obrigado.

----------


## marcelomg

Enviei equipamentos para o Mephisto, ao todo 8 radios, 5 Nano2, 2 NBM5 e 1 NanoM5.
Assim que testar posto os resultados.

----------


## inquiery

Ola Mephisto,

Você é de Passo Fundo/RS?
Eu tenho algumas peças aqui, ponteiras de NanoBridge M5 com problema de sinal. Quanto sai o concerto delas? Tenho uma ponteira de AirGrid que não comunica LAN, e um Bullet com LAN pifada tb; concerta isso?




> Ola Amigo...tudo bem...
> eu ofereço serviço de reparo de equipamento ubiquiti
> Antes d emais nada quero te dizer que sou dono de provedor e comecei com o serviço para meus proprios equipamentos, entao sei como um radio dar problema de novo é complicado...por isso tenho muito cuidado na hora de efetuar o reparo....e testes bem criteriosos......ja concertei pra varios usuarios do forum. o indice de retorno é muito baixo.
> Caso tenha interesse em testar meus serviços entra em contato.
> 
> PS: trabalho tambem com reparo em Mikrotiks.

----------


## luizhp

> 100 reais cada, com fonte!!!




tenho varios nano loco m5 e airgrid m5 com problema de sinal, lan, e tudo mais, qual o valor que pagaria sem a fonte?

----------


## Ricardo-nick

alguem para indicar ? para reparos de nano loco m5 ?

----------


## Danusio

Azarias - (62)9331-0008

----------


## novatto

Tenho algumas peças ubiquiti aqui com estes problemas, alguém se interessa? Quanto paga?

40 pçs Nano Loco M5 - 15% Rede queimada e 85% Sinal fraco
5 Nano M5 - Rede queimada
5 Rocket M5 - Rede queimada
20 Airgrid M5 - 10% Perda de firmware, 90% Rede queimada
5 Bullet M5 - 4 Rede queimada e 1 Perda de Firmware

----------


## telworld

Não mando nunca mais arrumar, pois todos que mandei deu pau apos 90 dias depois da garantia, joguei dinheiro fora.

----------


## gratuito

Pode me passar seus dados de contato? Tenho um unifi outdoor que liga mas nao acessa a interface de gerenciamento.
meu email: [email protected]

----------


## gratuito

pode de mandar seus dados de contato? meu email é: [email protected]

----------


## Kairorodrigo

ola galera sou técnico em informática e eletrônica... trabalho na connect, um provedor etc..
garanto a vcs que conserto para nano M5 tem sim, e bem mais fácil que airgrid.

80% das Nano que já chegarão a min farão consertadas.
fiz o esquema dela esta bem mais fácil agora. :Shot: 

Sou Novo Aqui.

----------


## alexandrestos

Boa tarde;

Hoje estou na faixa dos 400 rádios consertados com vários defeitos, problema de LAN, velocidade, Sinal Alto, reiniciando, não funciona, Descarga atmosféricas e vai, lógico que algumas realmente não compensa conserta mas como maioria e sinal alto ou problema de LAN, ai meus amigos compensa sim conserta detalhe tenho nanostation loco, nanostation M5 e rocket na rua que tem tempo que não volta na minha bancada!!!!
Detalhe vou compartilha tudo!!!!

----------


## inquiery

Boa tarde amigo.

No caso de uma PowerBeam que não está ligando mais?
Queimou a fonte e com fonte nova ela nem acende os LEDs, queimou de vez. Tem conserto? E se tem, qual valor mais ou menos sairia para consertar?

----------


## willyedu

Tenho vários unifi ap queimados, vocês acham que compensa o conserto?

----------


## alexandrestos

Eu obtive sucesso nos concertos de airgrid, nanobrid, nanobeam, nanostationloco, M5 e etc

----------


## GOIANOINDIARAGOIAS

Bom dia! 
Amigo fazemos reparos em todo tipo de equipamento para servidores desde idus, até fontes poe. ubiquiti microtik.. fontes xps, 

Você não teve sorte onde foi reparar seus equipamentos em pessoas sem ferramentas e conhecimento, por isso os equipamentos não dura. 

caso precisem, não tenho tempo de acompanhar o forum de perto, mais se precisarem de qualidades nos reparos segue meus numeros de whatsapp: 62 99447-6155 ou 64 981053828 - Cristian Goiano

----------


## FABIO09

Bom dia!!! Alguém q ofereça esse curso de manutenção nesses equipamentos?

----------


## FABIO09

> Eu mesmo conserto meus equipamentos, tenho mais de 10 anos de experiência em consertos eletrônicos em geral, e até agora todos os ubnts e rbs que eu consertei estão em pleno funcionamento. A questão da porta lan dos ubnts é muito séria, pois o problema está no projeto do componente que a ubiquiti utiliza. É um simples transformador de impedância e o danado não suporta nem se quer uma variação brusca da eletricidade ou uma descarga atmosférica por menor que seja. O problema está na aquisição deste componente, as autorizadas ubnts conseguem diretamente com a fábrica devido aos RMAs, o jeito é adquirir no mercado comum de eletrônicos (visto por eles como paralelo, falsificado, etc), estes aguentam muito mais. Se alguém ai desistiu de mandar para o conserto seus ubnts e rbs, não joga fora não, os componentes são altamente poluentes, se quiser vender, faça uma proposta, dependendo do valor e da quantidade eu compro.


Olá amigo!! vc poderia passar algumas dicas para nos que estamos iniciando no conserto deles?

----------


## GOIANOINDIARAGOIAS

Boa noite, olha quanta controversa. 
os equipamentos consertados ficam bons. eu reparo a tempos aqui... em Indiara - Goiás... meu zap 62 99447-6155

Cristian - Goiano -

----------


## Hugledson

> Eu mesmo conserto meus equipamentos, tenho mais de 10 anos de experiência em consertos eletrônicos em geral, e até agora todos os ubnts e rbs que eu consertei estão em pleno funcionamento. A questão da porta lan dos ubnts é muito séria, pois o problema está no projeto do componente que a ubiquiti utiliza. É um simples transformador de impedância e o danado não suporta nem se quer uma variação brusca da eletricidade ou uma descarga atmosférica por menor que seja. O problema está na aquisição deste componente, as autorizadas ubnts conseguem diretamente com a fábrica devido aos RMAs, o jeito é adquirir no mercado comum de eletrônicos (visto por eles como paralelo, falsificado, etc), estes aguentam muito mais. Se alguém ai desistiu de mandar para o conserto seus ubnts e rbs, não joga fora não, os componentes são altamente poluentes, se quiser vender, faça uma proposta, dependendo do valor e da quantidade eu compro.




Olá boa tarde você mim poderia apontar esse componente pois comecei a poucos meses trabalhando com reparo de equipamentos ubnt mais ainda nao tenho conhecimento de todos os componentes.

----------

